# gtx 590 kommt nicht am 22.3.2011



## Zyanoses (18. März 2011)

Eben beim surfen erfahren das Nvidia die gtx 590 die ja am 22.3. in den Handel entlassen werden Solte sich um weitere 2 tage verspätet. Grunde sind wohl nicht etwa Hardware Probleme sondern die Treiber werden Angepasst sowie bestehende Probleme mit dem 3D Vision Surround und quad SLI.

Quelle : Hardwareluxx
Link:   Hardwareluxx - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590 auf den 24. März verschoben


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2011)

*AW: gtx 590 kommt am nicht am 22.3.2011*

Ah, guut. Wird für Quad-SLI Optimiert. Dann hol ich mir 2x GTX 590! 

Jetzt ma budda bei die Fische: Wer möchte den QUAD (4!) SLI Betreiben. Vor allem für welches Spiel? Um Crysis (1!) auf 7680x1600 auf 8x SGSAA (keine ahnung von AA, irgendwas Leistungsfressendes) zu Zocken. Unsinner gehts net! Aber egal, bin eh abgeneigt gegenüber Multi-GPU Systemen. Find die 590 schon übertrieben. 

Jedoch, wems gefällt, der solls sich Kaufen


----------



## GoldenMic (18. März 2011)

*AW: gtx 590 kommt am nicht am 22.3.2011*

Besser ausgereifte Produkte mit ausgereiften Treibern anstatt das jemand was unnötiges zum rummeckern findet.


----------



## marcus_T (18. März 2011)

*AW: gtx 590 kommt am nicht am 22.3.2011*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Besser ausgereifte Produkte mit ausgereiften Treibern anstatt das jemand was unnötiges zum rummeckern findet.



sowas wie Spiele etwa oder P67 Boards ? soll ich weiter machen ?


----------



## MG42 (18. März 2011)

*AW: gtx 590 kommt am nicht am 22.3.2011*



marcus_T schrieb:


> sowas wie Spiele etwa oder P67 Boards ? soll ich weiter machen ?



Ja, ich hab mich schon gefrage wann der Ultra-Fail kommt, mir fällt grad nix passendes ein...


----------



## Jan565 (18. März 2011)

*AW: gtx 590 kommt am nicht am 22.3.2011*

2 Tage, wer weiß ob die dann wirklich kommt. Wie damals bei der GTX4X0, die auch mal eben 9 Monate zu spät kam. 

Aber ich lass mich gerne überraschen.


----------



## kuer (18. März 2011)

*AW: gtx 590 kommt am nicht am 22.3.2011*



Leandros schrieb:


> Ah, guut. Wird für Quad-SLI Optimiert. Dann hol ich mir 2x GTX 590!
> 
> Jetzt ma budda bei die Fische: Wer möchte den QUAD (4!) SLI Betreiben. Vor allem für welches Spiel? Um Crysis (1!) auf 7680x1600 auf 8x SGSAA (keine ahnung von AA, irgendwas Leistungsfressendes) zu Zocken. Unsinner gehts net! Aber egal, bin eh abgeneigt gegenüber Multi-GPU Systemen. Find die 590 schon übertrieben.
> 
> Jedoch, wems gefällt, der solls sich Kaufen


 


Da geht es um die Scalierung der einzelnen GPUs und die Treiberanpassung. Ich weis zwar nicht was sie mit zwei Tagen reißen wollen, aber einen Versuch ist es warscheinlich wert. Hüa NV


----------



## nyso (18. März 2011)

Da geht es schlich um die Benchs, die dann anstehen^^ Genung Leute haben sich zwei GTX 590 bestellt, um mit ihrem i7-980X den Weltrekord in diversen Anwendungen zu knacken. Und wenn dann die Treiber nicht laufen, wirds ärgerlich.


----------



## B3RG1 (18. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Da geht es schlich um die Benchs, die dann anstehen^^ Genung Leute haben sich zwei GTX 590 bestellt, um mit ihrem i7-980X den Weltrekord in diversen Anwendungen zu knacken. Und wenn dann die Treiber nicht laufen, wirds ärgerlich.



Für benches sind 4 GTX 580 aber dann die bessere Wahl


----------



## JawMekEf (18. März 2011)

Ich möcht mal gern ein Benchmark sehen mit einem EVGA SR-2, 4way GTX 580 SLI, 12GB Ram


----------



## B3RG1 (18. März 2011)

JawMekEf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möcht mal gern ein Benchmark sehen mit einem EVGA SR-2, 4way GTX 580 SLI, 12GB Ram



Gabs mal mit 4 GTX 480ern aber...
Und stickstoffkühlung natürlich


----------



## nyso (18. März 2011)

B3RG1 schrieb:


> Für benches sind 4 GTX 580 aber dann die bessere Wahl


 
Nicht unbedingt. Es ist bekannt, das TSMC die besten GF110er aussortiert hat, und daraus wurden jetzt die 590er. Man hat auf den 590er also zwei besonders hochwertige GF110 sitzen, während auf den 580ern im SLI nur zwei durchschnittliche GF110 sitzen. Wenn der Stromverbrauch kein Problem darstellt und die Kühlung mit LN2, Helium etc. erfolgt, kann man aus zwei 590 sicher mehr Leistung rauskitzeln als aus vier 580


----------



## True Monkey (18. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> , kann man aus zwei 590 sicher mehr Leistung rauskitzeln als aus vier 580


 
nööp ....über 4 Pci-e slots die jeweils mit 16 lanes angebunden sind bekommt man mehr Daten rüber wie über zwei


----------



## frido007 (18. März 2011)

Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf die ersten echten Benchs.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. März 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, guut. Wird für Quad-SLI Optimiert. Dann hol ich mir 2x GTX 590!



und ein neues Netzteil


----------



## bulldozer (18. März 2011)

*AW: gtx 590 kommt am nicht am 22.3.2011*



Leandros schrieb:


> Ah, guut. Wird für Quad-SLI Optimiert. Dann hol ich mir 2x GTX 590!
> 
> Jetzt ma budda bei die Fische: Wer möchte den QUAD (4!) SLI Betreiben. Vor allem für welches Spiel? Um Crysis (1!) auf 7680x1600 auf 8x SGSAA (keine ahnung von AA, irgendwas Leistungsfressendes) zu Zocken. Unsinner gehts net! Aber egal, bin eh abgeneigt gegenüber Multi-GPU Systemen. Find die 590 schon übertrieben.
> 
> Jedoch, wems gefällt, der solls sich Kaufen


 
Mein Gott, Quad-SLI existiert nun schon seit über 4 Jahren, und es gibt immer noch Leute die über den Sinn oder Unsinn von Quad-SLI diskutieren nur weil sie selbst nichts davon halten .. am besten gar nicht erst posten, sowas nervt nur.


----------



## frido007 (18. März 2011)

*AW: gtx 590 kommt am nicht am 22.3.2011*



bulldozer schrieb:


> Mein Gott, Quad-SLI existiert nun schon seit über 4 Jahren, und es gibt immer noch Leute die über den Sinn oder Unsinn von Quad-SLI diskutieren nur weil sie selbst nichts davon halten .. am besten gar nicht erst posten, sowas nervt nur.


 
Genau so sehe ich das auch. In Wahrheit gehts bei diesen Sachen ja um das technisch mögliche im PC Bereich. 

Das ist genau so wie mit den Sportwagen im Stadtverkehr. Ist auch irgendwie "sinnlos" aber dafür technisch machbar, lustig, cool usw..


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. März 2011)

Zwei Tage Später die Welt geht unter !!!


----------



## Speedwood (18. März 2011)

lol also 4X 590  

das netzteil würde ich gerne mal sehen und die Cpu´s die das schultern könnten xD

8 gpu´s wtf


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. März 2011)

Speedwood schrieb:


> lol also 4X 590
> 
> das netzteil würde ich gerne mal sehen und die Cpu´s die das schultern könnten xD
> 
> 8 gpu´s wtf


 
EVAG SR2 und dazu noch paar CPU und Genug ram und 1x1000 und 1x500W NT reicht doch ^^


----------



## Anxifer (19. März 2011)

Speedwood schrieb:


> lol also 4X 590
> 
> das netzteil würde ich gerne mal sehen und die Cpu´s die das schultern könnten xD
> 
> 8 gpu´s wtf


 
Ist mit Quad nicht gemeint, dass es 2xGTX 590 sind bzw. "lediglich" 4 - GPUs? Jedenfalls ist es ja auch nicht möglich 4x4870X2 zu betreiben?


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2011)

Anxifer schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist es ja auch nicht möglich 4x4870X2 zu betreiben?


 
Sind ja auch ATI/AMD Karten *stichel* 

Lieber etwas spaeter und funktionierend, als zu frueh und schlecht.
Bin mal echt auf den Vergleich zur AMD Karte gespannt


----------



## Beachboy (19. März 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Sind ja auch ATI/AMD Karten *stichel*
> 
> Lieber etwas spaeter und funktionierend, als zu frueh und schlecht.
> Bin mal echt auf den Vergleich zur AMD Karte gespannt



Geht es denn mit Nvidia karten? 

Habe von 4 Dual GPU Karten auf einem Board noch nie etwas gehört. Wäre ja 8xSLI.

Berichtige mich jemand falls ich falsch liege.


----------



## True Monkey (19. März 2011)

Geht natürlich nicht ....mehr wie Quad SLI ist nicht möglich


----------



## Zyanoses (19. März 2011)

eben noch ein Bild gefunden von der gtx 590 also wer sie so wie ich vorher noch nicht ganz gesehen hat der solte ma schauen .

Release NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590 bewegt bis 24. März - 19 März 2011 » FS - Kostenlose Software-Downloads und IT-News


----------



## Communicator (21. März 2011)

Zyanoses schrieb:


> Release NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590 bewegt bis 24. März - 19 März 2011 » FS - Kostenlose Software-Downloads und IT-News



Wenn man das liest kriegt man Augenkrebs. Das ist doch mal mit Googletranslater hingeknallt worden.


----------



## Painkiller (21. März 2011)

Gibt ein paar neue Details.

Hndler listet GeForce GTX 590 - News Hartware.net


----------

